# Projector for under $1,000



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Whats the best projector for under $1,000? My screen is 120".


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

l300lover said:


> Whats the best projector for under $1,000? My screen is 120".


That's a difficult question that may just be answered best by yourself! What suits me, may not suit you if you know what I mean.

That being said, take a look at reviews of the Epson 2030 and the BenQ W1070. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the challenge will be getting a good image at 120" in size as the two projectors listed will need to be mounted outside the recommended distance from the screen. Is this going to be in a fully light controlled space?


----------

